# What's in your wallet - medicine cabinet?



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 20, 2014)

Personal reactions to modern chemicals and drugs.  Going back to the 50's and later discovering that the bread that builds bodies 12 ways was not all it was cracked up to be.  Reading about the results of years of consumption of bleached flour on our bodies.  It brought me around to investigating then discovering rather belatedly that Madison Avenue, the FDA and the major packaged food producers have created havoc on our lives.  Damn, we were lied too.  

 Eggs were the devil's workshop and should be avoided or only have minimal exposure to at all costs.  Fish was the cure all never mind that most of those had high levels of mercury floating around in their bodies.  You can produce higher weight farm animals faster with hormone injections that the FDA approved and judged safe based upon normal human tolerance levels.  Coffee and wine in some religions and medical think tanks was taboo, harmful to your health and you will spend your hereafter shoveling coal because you dared to indulge.

 You were told that you need to get away from taking aspirin for pain because it can hurt your stomach and should only take acetaminophen based pain relievers because they are deemed safe.  Never mind that they are now looking at the long term side effects and the damage to your liver and other internal organs.  Most medical practitioners only spend a quarter or more during their 8 year study on the long term effects of medications on your system.  I was told to ask a pharmacist for an opinion when I was prescribed and had concerns over any medication.

 My study also led to the realization that using the hygienic wipes and hand sanitizers sold to protect me from cold and flu contain irritants that would cause rashes and raw sores on my hands, mouth and other body parts.  My granddaughter was fighting diaper rash with her daughter until I had her quit using the 'safe' baby wipes and only use a wet soft napkin then use a clean one to dry it.  Household cleaning chemicals should be used with caution or not at all.  

 Drug interaction and innocent over dose is a major issue with seniors, the checks and balances are not in place even in this era of big brother is watching.  We need to take control of our health issues and get a better understanding of the possible reactions to the prescribed drugs that we take.  Taking certain medications with others can cause problems or interact to reduce the benefit of a drug.  Lard, Cheese Whiz, real butter, low salt popcorn (not microwave), coffee and red wine are now considered beneficial to health, aspirin is a cancer fighting drug.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)

We always joke about how they say something's bad for you, only to say just the opposite two years later.  I never paid too much attention to what the "experts" recommend, as I think a lot of that is driven by greedy corporate interests, like the Bayer company benefiting from the daily aspirin thing.  Acetaminophen is in no way safer than aspirin to take, but I'm one to go completely natural and just use a quality omega 3 fish oil, or natural vitamin E, if I want to thin my blood.  Niacin works well for an occasional headache.

I think all fats are good for you in moderation of course, except for trans fats.  I actually eat a spoonful of coconut oil daily, as it's good for the brain.  That would be good for the diaper rash too, as it's anti-bacterial/fungal, etc.  Also soothing to the skin.

I'm working my way away from chemicals or unnecessary additives in both foods, cleaning items, etc.  That's just good common sense, and likely why cancer has become so rampant over time.  I think butter, red wine and coffee are all okay in moderation.  Although I've been using a lot of olive oil when I can.

I refuse to take any prescription drugs, unless they are absolutely needed.  If I am prescribed something, like I was given a nasal spray for hay fever that had steroids in it, then I will not use it.  Whether it's a prescription drug, or a vitamin/supplement, we're wise to research all drug interactions and side effects, especially if we're in poor health to begin with.

I heard recently that they did a study on drinking 3 glasses of milk a day, and some of the people died.  They said that the milk was made by nature for calves, and the nutrients and fat content were too high for humans to begin with, and did not build strong bones at all.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

A lot of people today do not think that "imitating your Grandparents" lifestyle is a form of progress.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 20, 2014)

> From WebMD
> Coconut oil, according to recent reports, is the latest food cure-all. Claims abound that coconut oil is a health food that can cure everything from poor immune function, thyroid disease, and heart disease, to obesity, cancer, and HIV.
> 
> So should you stock up on coconut oil? Not so fast.
> ...



My wife got on the coconut band wagon about 3 months ago based upon my daughter's endorsement.  I remember her back doing the cabbage soup diet, FenFen, low carb/high protien, diet pills, some kind of hormone shots, tuna fish and soda cracker, grapefruit diets among others.   I have no issue with using coconut oil in moderation after my intestinal problems drinking liquid non-dairy coffee creamer.   I quit taking vitamins and herbal supplements after reading about the lack of control and inspections.  I'm not advocating you stop them it's just not for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)

Here's the part of the conversation I heard about milk...



> [FONT=source_sans_proregular]During the first half of the show, physician and nutrition expert [/FONT]Dr. John McDougall[FONT=source_sans_proregular] commented on a British research study which found a diet rich in milk could have detrimental health consequences.
> 
> The study found frequent milk consumption was not good for bones and doubled the risk of death, McDougall reported. People are being poisoned from fat and environmental contaminants in the food they eat and diary is at the root of it, he suggested.
> 
> According to McDougall, cow's milk is only to be consumed by calves as it causes early ****** maturation in humans as well as contributes to cancer and obesity. "It's just the wrong food for people," he said.[/FONT]


----------



## Lee (Nov 21, 2014)

Seabreeze, are you suggesting I give up my milk mustache 

On the same idea of milk only to be consumed by calves you are not supposed to give adult cats milk, only given to kittens. We humans imitate animals in some ways so there could be something to this.

Was anything said by this doctor about cheese, or other dairy products?


----------



## d0ug (Nov 22, 2014)

Asking a MD about nutrition is like asking your dog about high finance. The only ones that had it right were the veterinarians as all the food for dog, cats, rabbits, cows, and all other domesticated animals not only most are more healthy then humans but they have double the life span. This is changing a little as profit has now replaced some nutriments with fillers [flour] in cat and dog food. The human diet has changed a lot and what our grand parents ate is not part of our diet now. Even when I was young oils not used most foods were boiled and not fried packaged food was for the rich or convenience. Then the market became driven by profit so any food that they could produce they convinced you that is the best. Then the out right lies from all the agencies that said they were there to protect you the FDA that says nutrition is dangerous but petroleum based drugs are good for you. The GMO who want it both ways they have to prove that what they make has never been on this earth before to get a patent and on the other hand it is the same as what you have been eating, sorry you can,t have it both ways.  The medicals system who have bribed their way into being a self policed , self regulated monopoly with no over site. Even when a drug kills near half a million people no one goes to jail they pay a small fine and back in business. They have paid the government to be free from liability now you can not go after a vaccine company for damages caused by the vaccine. The so called science put out by the drug companies need to be taken into question how come by their studies these drugs are totally safe but a few years later when the death toll raises it is taken off the market and no one goes to jail. How come there is no law that tells the doctor he/she needs to cure you if a cure exist.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

I think if you give a dog chocolate, it will kill them.   People however.....   Oh yeah, and never give cheese to the first mouse!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm fed up with all these studies that say one thing one week and another thing the next.  Makes it hard to believe any of them.  And the media is bad about publishing the results of a single study that showed some horrific things if you eat/drink/use a certain item.  You need many studies showing the same thing before you tell the public about them.  

I've begun to ignore most of them.


----------



## d0ug (Nov 23, 2014)

There is thousands of studies showing that selenium helps prevent cancer there was enough that one doctor sued the FDA to get a permeation to say that and won.
Now you will see on selenium supplements say it helps prevent cancer.
On the other hand you have the American Cancer Society that has one study done by them using a different type of selenium and synthetic vitamin E which they claim causes prostate cancer. This is the only study that's on their web site. Who do you want to believe an industry who makes billions of dollars of you having cancer or thousands of studies done by other people.
The deck is staked and no one knows it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm fed up with all these studies that say one thing one week and another thing the next.  Makes it hard to believe any of them.  And the media is bad about publishing the results of a single study that showed some horrific things if you eat/drink/use a certain item.  You need many studies showing the same thing before you tell the public about them.
> 
> I've begun to ignore most of them.



That's because anyone can finance a study that will give the results it wants..  Studies are expensive and unless the funds are supplied through a nonbiased source, you can bet the results will be favorable to the industry financing it.  ONe has to really dig to see who has paid for the study and sometimes it's impossible to find out.  Dark Money is everywhere these days.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 23, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> That's because anyone can finance a study that will give the results it wants..  Studies are expensive and unless the funds are supplied through a nonbiased source, you can bet the results will be favorable to the industry financing it.  ONe has to really dig to see who has paid for the study and sometimes it's impossible to find out.  Dark Money is everywhere these days.



Yep.  They used to always say saturated fat is bad, now they say it's good.  Eggs are bad.  Eggs are good.  I always look at the source and who would profit from the study.  I remember years ago my boss quoting an ad that called pork 'the other white meat'.  I pointed out that the 'they' is the pork industry.  Doh!


----------

